# Amazing Race 9 - 5/10/06 - *SPOILERS*



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Woo hoo!

We're down to the final three, and not one of the six remaining racers is named Monica or Joseph!


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

How many people thought that Eric and Jeremy had the golden gnome? They have won so many prizes for coming in first that I figured it would just be their luck to come in second and STILL get the prize at the end of the leg!!

I'm VERY glad that they didn't....good for Ray and Yolanda!


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

*Hippies*: I love you, I have always loved you, but DAMN!!!! You gotta stop messing up! Who in their right mind gets to the airport last, then decides to go beg for money downtown BEFORE checking any flight or booking any flights?? It appeared that the other teams got their tix sometime after getting to the airport, so the Hippies could easily have gotten theirs too. Oh and if you decide to go for the Fast Forward, get there with Ray & Yolanda, then Ray & Yolanda chicken out, do you waiver and even consider going back after being there for a looooooonggg time? You have to know what you are capable of, then do that challenge as hard and as quick as possible so that you can capitalize on the Fast Forward. I cringe every time the Hippies make a HUGE blunder or mistake that could potentially cost them the game.

*Jo*: At the Build It says "I'm not gonna race them" referring to following E&J and R&Y doing the goldleafing of the Buddha. Um, newsflash Jo, whichever task you choose, you are STILL racing the other teams! And I would think that goldleafing would be a waaaayyyy easier physical task than trying to balance 72 clay pots on some long skinny boards while walking through uneven streets. Maybe Mo is good at crafts, and could they could have gotten ahead of the other teams. We'll never know.

*Mo*: Drops a couple of pots, "I can't do this. WWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!"

*Yolanda*: When you are racing two other teams (and you know the Hippies have gone for the Fast Forward already), and you pass MoJo when you are coming back from the clue in the garden, why on Earth would you give them any help, including something as small as saying "It's way in the back" like you did? They might beat you to the mat by seconds, or minutes, or who knows? So why help them at this stage of the race?

*Phil/Travelocity*: Why after usually rewarding the fastest/smartest/quickest team to the mat with a prize, do you change that up and RANDOMLY give a team a golden ticket to get the prize?

[/Rant] (These are just my opinions after watching the ep. I will always love this show, and love to critique it. )


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Who else thought that when leaving the pit stop, after Eric & Jeremy and Ray & Yolanda had given the Hippies pants and flip-flops, MoJo would be so spiteful of the Hippies that they would take/throw the pants and flip-flops into the bushes?


----------



## Savafan1 (Mar 21, 2003)

scottykempf said:


> Who else thought that when leaving the pit stop, after Eric & Jeremy and Ray & Yolanda had given the Hippies pants and flip-flops, MoJo would be so spiteful of the Hippies that they would take/throw the pants and flip-flops into the bushes?


That was what I was expecting. There might be a rule about stealing from other teams though.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Savafan1 said:


> That was what I was expecting. There might be a rule about stealing from other teams though.


That's what I assumed as well.

And I agree with the Hippies being stupid at the airport. I couldn't believe they didn't check in for a flight first. Almost really cost them. They got VERY lucky.

I was kinda hoping MoJo would be in the final three with the Hippies and Frat Boys, just because it would have added some extra tension to the final. Of course, that would have meant they had a chance to win, so I'm fairly happy they're out.


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

scottykempf said:


> *Phil/Travelocity*: Why after usually rewarding the fastest/smartest/quickest team to the mat with a prize, do you change that up and RANDOMLY give a team a golden ticket to get the prize?


My only thought was that since there was a fast forward in this leg, they felt it would be more "fair" to randomly give out the prize. Don't know that I agree with that logic, but maybe that's why.

Also, MoJo eliminated AND didn't win the prize.....

[Mr. Burns]Excellent...[/Mr. Burns]


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

MoJo lost their mojo.......good riddance.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

A very, very small part of me wanted MoJo to end up in the finale, if only to see them get beat out by one of the other two teams (especially the Hippies!) at the end.

But that would mean there would be a chance for MoJo to WIN it, so, I'm glad it ended up this way.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Inundated said:


> A very, very small part of me wanted MoJo to end up in the finale, if only to see them get beat out by one of the other two teams (especially the Hippies!) at the end.
> 
> But that would mean there would be a chance for MoJo to WIN it, so, I'm glad it ended up this way.


Uhmm, ditto.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

I think that we have a first this season:


Spoiler



Someone posted on Reality Fan Forum that they go to Alaska in the Finale and go to Rust's Flying Service. Didn't they do this in the first season? Isn't this the first time they have repeated themselves?



Also:


Spoiler



Only the third time (Season 1, Season 6) that the race has finished in the same place that it started.



Also: Is this the first time that a prize has given an advantage while still on the race? The nice hotel would sure give you food/spa/good night's rest over the other teams.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

scottykempf said:


> Also: Is this the first time that a prize has given an advantage while still on the race? The nice hotel would sure give you food/spa/good night's rest over the other teams.


It's happened before, the exact same prize - nice hotel room and Internet connection to presumably check Travelocity. I think Colin and Christie got it somewhere in their season (TAR5)...or maybe Ron and Kelly in TAR7, I can't remember which.

BTW, can folks clarify when they do spoilers as to what kind of spoilers they are? Like, for example, potential "rest of season/ending" spoilers vs. "next episode" spoilers. Thanks.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Inundated said:


> BTW, can folks clarify when they do spoilers as to what kind of spoilers they are? Like, for example, potential "rest of season/ending" spoilers vs. "next episode" spoilers. Thanks.


Wouldn't that be the same thing in this case? 

Z


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, if you are the kind of person who avoids spoilers, it shouldn't matter either way right? And in this case, it really doesn't matter as it is a next episode spoiler AND an ending spoiler. =)


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Great episode. I was really getting worried for the Hippies. The bug thing would have stopped me dead in my tracks. It looked like they were going to give it up and head back to the monkeys which really would have ended it for them.

Loved watching MoJo lose, and Monica end it on a whiny note.

I didn't mind the random Golden Gnome thing. It was the same as the previous races where they had to haul the gnome around for the day. At least this time all they had to do is carry the envelope.

One thing that surprised me was that Phil let on that this was an elimination leg as soon as BJ and Tyler arrived by telling them they were in the final three. They usually keep up the facade that it might still be a non-elim leg. Maybe the producers figured we could count and knew this had to be so the final three could still have a non-elim leg.

One nice thing about this season is there's no one I really hate going into the final three. The FratBois are annoying, but they've ran a good race ( even with the cab cancelling ). My hopes are still for the Hippies though. Heck, at this point they might as well come in last in the next leg too. Then a win would really be sweet after having their possesions stripped in all three non-elim legs.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Oh, to my new American citizen and future TAR partner, wendiness...

Eating bugs! Ewww! Guess we're out again!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

scottykempf said:


> Well, if you are the kind of person who avoids spoilers, it shouldn't matter either way right? And in this case, it really doesn't matter as it is a next episode spoiler AND an ending spoiler. =)


Ooh, good point, scratch my earlier.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Idearat said:


> I didn't mind the random Golden Gnome thing. It was the same as the previous races where they had to haul the gnome around for the day. At least this time all they had to do is carry the envelope.


Not how I see it. In previous races, you got the gnome and if you got to the mat first, you got the prize. In this race, you get the gnome envelope and get to the mat first BUT you only get the prize IF you happen to have the Golden Gnome. So you only have a 1 in 4 chance.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

scottykempf said:


> Also: Is this the first time that a prize has given an advantage while still on the race? The nice hotel would sure give you food/spa/good night's rest over the other teams.


In TAR 7 (the first one where they didn't go around the world ) Ron & Kelly got room and a net connection in Turkey along with the trip.


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

jschuman said:


> My only thought was that since there was a fast forward in this leg, they felt it would be more "fair" to randomly give out the prize. Don't know that I agree with that logic, but maybe that's why.


I just thought it enabled the show to mention Travelocity four times instead of one (as well as the logo being displayed that many times), allowing the show to charge more money for that recurring product placement.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

So they can use the internet connection and do research for a couple of hours while not on the clock? This would be a huge advantage over the other teams, even if they didn't know what they will be doing or going to on the next leg.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

I think it was rather a good idea to beg downtown before hitting the airport. You are going to hit up drunk people and have a good population to chose from. Like the "take off the shirt" chick. She was pretty funny.

If you goto the airport before begging and happen to get a ticket just before the redeye leaves, then you don't have any chance to beg at all. Even if you have an hour or so before the flight, you have missed the drunks downtown and there won't be much action at the airport.

So this was their only real chance to get decent money from begging on the whole leg. And the needed it for the taxi rides in Thailand.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Idearat said:


> In TAR 7 (the first one where they didn't go around the world ) Ron & Kelly got room and a net connection in Turkey along with the trip.


Thanks for the clarification...that was my second guess above (hint).



I looked after I posted above, and it turns out Travelocity didn't start supplying the leg-ending travel prizes until TAR7...AA.com (American Airlines' website) did it before then.


----------



## forecheck (Aug 5, 2000)

scottykempf said:


> Not how I see it. In previous races, you got the gnome and if you got to the mat first, you got the prize. In this race, you get the gnome envelope and get to the mat first BUT you only get the prize IF you happen to have the Golden Gnome. So you only have a 1 in 4 chance.


In one of the races (maybe 7?) they had to get a gnome in a challenge, one of which had a special marking on the bottom. When they got to the mat, they were told to check if they had the winning gnome with the marking. This was the first, and only, time they have done this, so teams didn't know to look at the bottom to see if one was different.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

I know a lot of people prefer to have a "villain" type of team involved, but I'm glad there are three decent teams remaining. I'd prefer BJ&Tyler, then Ray&Yo, but I'm ok with Eric&Jeremy. Despite some annoying habits, they've run a strong race.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Soooo glad to see MoJo go. I agree that the FF was a huge gamble, but guess what, all FF's are!


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Idearat said:


> One thing that surprised me was that Phil let on that this was an elimination leg as soon as BJ and Tyler arrived by telling them they were in the final three. They usually keep up the facade that it might still be a non-elim leg. Maybe the producers figured we could count and knew this had to be so the final three could still have a non-elim leg.


Even funnier was that right after this, they still played the standard pre-done spiel from Phil that said the last one to arrive *may* be eliminated.

My wife hates the Hippies, can't stand them. Not sure why, I kind of like them as they have had mostly a good attitude during the race IMO. She was rooting hard for MoJo to edge Ray and Yolanda out so they could go up against them in the final 3, but the editing made it look much closer than it really was.

The monkeys were hilarious the way they were jumping on and off of everything and stealing the food while they were building the offering. I thought one of the teams was going to end up kicking or nudging one of the monkeys and cause an incident.

Also, what is up with Yolanda having to cover her arms, the greeter at the mat had bare arms?


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

MarkofT said:


> If you goto the airport before begging and happen to get a ticket just before the redeye leaves, then you don't have any chance to beg at all.


But you can beg on the airplane, which has been very lucrative in past seasons.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jschuman said:


> My only thought was that since there was a fast forward in this leg, they felt it would be more "fair" to randomly give out the prize. Don't know that I agree with that logic, but maybe that's why.
> 
> Also, MoJo eliminated AND didn't win the prize.....
> 
> [Mr. Burns]Excellent...[/Mr. Burns]


Nope, cheap advertising ploy, that's all this was. It allows Travelocity to advertise essentially when all of the teams hit the matt. Each time they show a gnome, it's advertising.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

I was hoping for Ray & Yolanda to be eliminated. Even though I like them a lot, and even though I _really_ displike Monica & Joseph, I thought it would be nice if the three strongest teams made it into the final. Ray & Yolanda just didn't impress me throughout the race; too slow, too many mistakes.

But now that MoJo has been eliminated: hooray! Joseph was bad ("Be quiet! Do not cry! Don't fall apart on me!"), but of course Monica was the worst. I'm always surprised by people who exhibit such a lack of self-awareness. Particularly the nonsense about the Yield; trying desperately to get to the mat so that they can Yield the hippies, then getting all self-righteous about being the victims of the Yield. "That's not fair!"

Yecch.

Nice packaging, but I'm not interested in the contents.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Lee L said:


> Also, what is up with Yolanda having to cover her arms, the greeter at the mat had bare arms?


It has to do with going _inside_ a temple (the challenge) vs. being outside one (the pit stop).

I just loved watching Monica dropping those vases. I knew as soon as one or two went that she'd freak and start dropping them by the handful.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Is it just me or should TAR pick up another ( maybe 2, or 3, or 10) sponsers?

This is my first season of TAR and as far as I can tell Travelocity is their exclusive sponser. With the exception of 20 grand the frats won hasn't every prize been a trip so far?

I'm sure the trips are nice and all, but, YAWN, a little diversity in the prizes would be more interesting.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Was anyone else suspicious of how the seats on the other plane for the Hippies mysteriously became available just before takeoff? It seemed incredible to me that all of the flights were full, but right when the Hippies need seats, bam! seats become available.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

jradosh said:


> It has to do with going _inside_ a temple (the challenge) vs. being outside one (the pit stop).
> 
> I just loved watching Monica dropping those vases. I knew as soon as one or two went that she'd freak and start dropping them by the handful.


Me too. I knew we'd get to watch a good cry show over that and Monica didn't disappoint!


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Was anyone else suspicious of how the seats on the other plane for the Hippies mysteriously became available just before takeoff? It seemed incredible to me that all of the flights were full, but right when the Hippies need seats, bam! seats become available.


Yes, the producers clearly killed 2 innocent passengers while they were in the restroom so the hippies could get seats.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> Yes, the producers clearly killed 2 innocent passengers while they were in the restroom so the hippies could get seats.


Well, that could be, but I was thinking the show had 2 seats reserved on the other flight for just this possibility.


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Well, that could be, but I was thinking the show had 2 seats reserved on the other flight for just this possibility.


I thought the same thing. All of a sudden two seats become available? I said to the wife, someone in the production staff just called and cancelled those two seats.

I was mad that they got delayed though. (They were supposed to land at 10:45PM and everyone else was landing at 11:00PM.) It would have been great if they got ahead of everyone after almost not getting there at all.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

MarkofT said:


> I think it was rather a good idea to beg downtown before hitting the airport. You are going to hit up drunk people and have a good population to chose from. Like the "take off the shirt" chick. She was pretty funny.
> 
> If you goto the airport before begging and happen to get a ticket just before the redeye leaves, then you don't have any chance to beg at all. Even if you have an hour or so before the flight, you have missed the drunks downtown and there won't be much action at the airport.
> 
> So this was their only real chance to get decent money from begging on the whole leg. And the needed it for the taxi rides in Thailand.


But they did go to the airport first. They found out the plane left in the morning then went begging. Why not reserve your ticket first, then go begging downtown.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Was anyone else suspicious of how the seats on the other plane for the Hippies mysteriously became available just before takeoff? It seemed incredible to me that all of the flights were full, but right when the Hippies need seats, bam! seats become available.


It is not all that uncommon for seats to open up right before the flight closes. That is how all standby tickets work.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Glad to see Mojo eliminated.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Monica: "That was the worst thing that I could imagine." (or something to that effect, referring to the pot carrying challenge.) Really, Mo? Can't wait to see what she thinks of childbirth.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

SeanC said:


> This is my first season of TAR and as far as I can tell Travelocity is their exclusive sponser.


No, it's just that DaimlerChrysler is more subtle in their product placement than Travelocity is.


----------



## joeinma (Jan 11, 2002)

Two things killed Joe and Mojo - Not getting the 4:30 bus because they were told the first one was at 5:30. And when Mojo dropped almost all the pots on her board, why not go back herself and get more while Joseph took his to the boat? He could then take them from her somewhere along the road on his way back instead of having to go all the way back himself. 

Back to the bus for a moment...kind of funny how they were told the first bus was a 5:30, yet the hippies get there and there is a 4:30 bus. This is right up there with the "seats just opened up on the flight" moment. It stinks of possible producer hanky-panky to get the more entertaining team in to the final.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, first, it's Monica and Joseph, or MoJo, not Joe and Mojo. Second, the team members both have to stay a certain distance from their camerman i.e. 100 feet or so, so one member can't go off from the other or the cameraman. Third, IIRC MoJo asked someone who was just standing around what time the first bus left, not an actual employee, so they could easily have been wrong about the time.


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

GerryGag said:


> I thought the same thing. All of a sudden two seats become available? I said to the wife, someone in the production staff just called and cancelled those two seats.


People don't show up for flights ALL THE TIME. That is why the airlines overbook flights.

It amazes me how some people see conspiracy wherever they look.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

sketcher said:


> People don't show up for flights ALL THE TIME. That is why the airlines overbook flights.
> 
> It amazes me how some people see conspiracy wherever they look.


That's what they WANT you to think!


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

sketcher said:


> It amazes me how some people see conspiracy wherever they look.


I didn't necessarily mean it was a conspiracy. I do believe the producers have to control many of the logistics for the show. So I think, no matter who didn't make that first flight, that last team would have been on this flight, whether it was the hippies, MoJo, etc.

Now if the plane was readying for take-off and they brought it back to the gate...well, that's a different story.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

There appeared to be two bus companies at the terminal (one had blue signs, the other had red). MoJo got screwed up when their taxi driver told them that the red company didn't go to the place they were going.

It's hard to know because of editing, but it looked like the other teams had to take a taxi from the bus station to the temple but MoJo's bus appeared to drop them off right in front of the temple. If that's the case, their taxi driver may have thought he was doing them a favor by showing them the direct bus, not realizing that he was setting them back in the race.


In the unwritten rule book for the Amazing Race:

Rule #1 is "learn how to drive a stick";
Rule #2 is "don't mix up diesel and gasoline"; and
Rule #3 is "don't accept the first answer you receive, keep looking for the faster/shorter/earlier bus/plane/taxi to the next destination".


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

getbak said:


> In the unwritten rule book for the Amazing Race:
> 
> Rule #1 is "learn how to drive a stick";
> Rule #2 is "don't mix up diesel and gasoline"; and
> Rule #3 is "don't accept the first answer you receive, keep looking for the faster/shorter/earlier bus/plane/taxi to the next destination".


You forget:

Rule #4 is "learn how to swim"


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Phil's blog has been updated.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

sketcher said:


> People don't show up for flights ALL THE TIME. That is why the airlines overbook flights.
> 
> It amazes me how some people see conspiracy wherever they look.


Well, I have LONG suspected some sort of controls when teams book flights. How many times have the teams gotten to the airport, tried to book tickets, but only two teams get on the first flight, two or three teams on the second, and the rest on the last flight? I think that maybe the producers somehow limit the number of teams that can get on flights, i.e. two or three teams per flight. Of course, you have to remember that in addition to the two team members, they also have to travel with a cameraman and maybe one other person. So that's tree to four people per team, so maybe it's not so weird that only 6-8 people get on each flight. (They do often get to the airport at the last minute after all.)


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

FourFourSeven said:


> You forget:
> 
> Rule #4 is "learn how to swim"


I didn't forget. I just didn't want to write down the entire unwritten rule book because then it wouldn't be unwritten.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

joeinma said:


> Two things killed Joe and Mojo - Not getting the 4:30 bus because they were told the first one was at 5:30. And when Mojo dropped almost all the pots on her board, why not go back herself and get more while Joseph took his to the boat? He could then take them from her somewhere along the road on his way back instead of having to go all the way back himself.
> 
> Back to the bus for a moment...kind of funny how they were told the first bus was a 5:30, yet the hippies get there and there is a 4:30 bus. This is right up there with the "seats just opened up on the flight" moment. It stinks of possible producer hanky-panky to get the more entertaining team in to the final.


Mojo got only one bit of bad information, but it hurt them. There were two bus companies ( one with the red sign, other with the blue sign ). The guy told them that the other bus company didn't go to Lopburi. It was the other bus company that had both the midnight and 4:30 buses. The sign they looked at said no bus until after 5:00 and the ticket window didn't open until then. 
But, had they stayed at the bus terminal rather than running to a hotel for 3-4 hours sleep they'd have been on an earlier bus. They would have noticed the other bus activity, possibly the other teams. I'd bet it was Monica whining about sleeping in a real bed vs a bus station that influenced their decision.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Did I hear it right, that the teams had to take a *90* mile taxi ride from the monkey feast to the meditation temple place with the pretty little Thai girl? The editing made it look like the Hippies' Fast Forward might not help them. Instead, it was edited like the Hippies might even be falling behind a little. Of course, not showing the 90 mile taxi ride taking upwards of three hours certainly helped. I imagine eating the bowl of crickets only took an hour? An hour and a half? It bends my mind sometimes how much the editors warp time for entertainment's sake on this show.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Idearat said:


> But, had they stayed at the bus terminal rather than running to a hotel for 3-4 hours sleep they'd have been on an earlier bus. They would have noticed the other bus activity, possibly the other teams. I'd bet it was Monica whining about sleeping in a real bed vs a bus station that influenced their decision.


And we all know that trying to sleep for 3-4 hours is often worse than staying up. Not to mention spending money on the hotel.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Did I hear it right, that the teams had to take a *90* mile taxi ride from the monkey feast to the meditation temple place with the pretty little Thai girl?


I definetly heard them say the 90 mile taxi ride. They didn't say how long it took, but when I heard "90 miles" and knowing that this is on not so great roads, not so great cars, I knew that it would take AT LEAST 90 minutes - 2 hours.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

The bus station....I think there were either multiple companies with busses or the busses are each owned by the driver and that's why they always said that their bus was the first bus.....totally makes sense to me. Leaving to go to a hotel for a couple of hours was just stupid!

BJ and Tyler are absolutely falling apart! Why even go to the airport if your just going to turn around and leave? Why not book your tickets then leave? And it was even worse for BJ than I thought.....no PANTS?!? C'mon!

It seems like the Hippies have found their way around the "you have to start the next leg with no money and the clothes on your back" by just having people meet them after they start. They showed some lady giving them a pair or flip-flops and something else (I assume the shorts we saw him in later at the airport)......I still can't believe the other teams are helping them though


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Inundated said:


> Oh, to my new American citizen and future TAR partner, wendiness...
> 
> Eating bugs! Ewww! Guess we're out again!


Yep. Except . . . it was a Fast Forward and, therefore, optional.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

pmyers said:


> It seems like the Hippies have found their way around the "you have to start the next leg with no money and the clothes on your back" by just having people meet them after they start. They showed some lady giving them a pair or flip-flops and something else (I assume the shorts we saw him in later at the airport)......I still can't believe the other teams are helping them though


Well, IIRC E&J and R&Y gave them the pants and flip-flops leaving the pit stop. The lady that was giving them stuff was after they went downtown and begged people for stuff.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

scottykempf said:


> Well, IIRC E&J and R&Y gave them the pants and flip-flops leaving the pit stop. The lady that was giving them stuff was after they went downtown and begged people for stuff.


You could be right....but the way I remember it happening was the lady gave them the stuff BEFORE they even made it to their car and saw what was left for them.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

For those super geeks on the west coast, there's a viewing party for the finale in Orange County. A list of former racers who will be attending are listed on the site:

www.mldevents.com/TAR9Finale


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

pmyers said:


> You could be right....but the way I remember it happening was the lady gave them the stuff BEFORE they even made it to their car and saw what was left for them.


I believe they said they went to the Lost and Found and got some stuff there.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Yolanda's lycra stretch pants sure must have been tough on BJ's man parts.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jschuman said:


> I believe they said they went to the Lost and Found and got some stuff there.


NOW THAT WOULD BE A GREAT IDEA!!!


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Did I hear it right, that the teams had to take a *90* mile taxi ride from the monkey feast to the meditation temple place with the pretty little Thai girl? The editing made it look like the Hippies' Fast Forward might not help them. Instead, it was edited like the Hippies might even be falling behind a little. Of course, not showing the 90 mile taxi ride taking upwards of three hours certainly helped. I imagine eating the bowl of crickets only took an hour? An hour and a half? It bends my mind sometimes how much the editors warp time for entertainment's sake on this show.


Ko Kret (pottery) is 20km north of Bangkok. Lopburi (monkey temple) is 150km northeast. All the teams the had to travel a considerable distance south to get back to the Marble Temple in Bangkok. The other teams could have finished the monkey offering and been on their way before the Hippies had finished the grasshoppers, giving them a head start in the right direction.

They showed the other teams arrive at Ko Kret just after the Hippies finished the grasshoppers. If they were showing that time accurately, it took the Hippies the same time to eat the grasshoppers as it took the others to feed the monkeys and drive to Ko Kret. This would mean they had to taxi to Bangkok in the time it took the others to complete the detour and taxi the 20km to the Marble Temple.

It doesn't look like time was seriously warped in this case. Since the other teams were heading basically the same direction the Hippies had to go they had to eat the bugs in less time than other two tasks. Both groups had to take a long taxi ride to get back to Bangkok.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Idearat said:


> Ko Kret (pottery) is 20km north of Bangkok. Lopburi (monkey temple) is 150km northeast. All the teams the had to travel a considerable distance south to get back to the Marble Temple in Bangkok. The other teams could have finished the monkey offering and been on their way before the Hippies had finished the grasshoppers, giving them a head start in the right direction.
> 
> They showed the other teams arrive at Ko Kret just after the Hippies finished the grasshoppers. If they were showing that time accurately, it took the Hippies the same time to eat the grasshoppers as it took the others to feed the monkeys and drive to Ko Kret. This would mean they had to taxi to Bangkok in the time it took the others to complete the detour and taxi the 20km to the Marble Temple.
> 
> It doesn't look like time was seriously warped in this case. Since the other teams were heading basically the same direction the Hippies had to go they had to eat the bugs in less time than other two tasks. Both groups had to take a long taxi ride to get back to Bangkok.


Okay, so everybody had the 90 mile cab ride. That straightens things out for me. It sounded to me like everyone but the Hippies were going 90 miles out of their way, which in that country could be a huge time penalty compared to the Hippies not having to do that. But since the Hippies had a 90 mile cab ride back to Bangkok, too, everyone was equal.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

pmyers said:


> NOW THAT WOULD BE A GREAT IDEA!!!


Oh yeah, I just recalled that. They said "Let's check the lost and found" then the girl gave them some things. She must have worked at the place.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

scottykempf said:


> Well, IIRC E&J and R&Y gave them the pants and flip-flops leaving the pit stop. The lady that was giving them stuff was after they went downtown and begged people for stuff.


IIRC, the lady giving them stuff was from the Lost and Found at the place they stayed. They said they were going to check that BEFORE they actually found the clothes left by the other teams.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

I couldn't believe that the Hippies didn't book their flight then go beg for some cash.

Everytime they showed the bowls of crickets it didn't look at all like they had made any progress.

That 90 mile cab ride was huge!

Not sad at all to see MoJo sent packing.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

From the previews:


Spoiler



I'm sure the timing is all wrong, but I'd love to see them include climbing Mt. Fuji as a task. You can do it overnight, with little huts to sleep in part way up. Usually it's done in July/August though and I think the race was filmed in November. Even if they went partway up it would be fun to watch.


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

It all comes down to Karma (and probably a little bit of editing )

Jo gets into the cab and says "he doesn't like this cab driver, he's gonna do us wrong", then said taxi driver then gets them safely to the Bus station. Job done? Nope, MoJo then seek his advise on the bus departure times!  Take your own advice Jo, pay the guy then sort out the buses. And as the folks have said above, always always get a second opinion. 

Still very glad to see MoJo gone and Ray and Yolanda still in it. They have improved their game over the last few legs so it should be a good race to the finish.

My prediction: 1. Frat boys, 2. Hippies, 3. Ray & Yolanda. Hope I'm wrong. Go Hippies.


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

scottykempf said:


> Well, I have LONG suspected some sort of controls when teams book flights. How many times have the teams gotten to the airport, tried to book tickets, but only two teams get on the first flight, two or three teams on the second, and the rest on the last flight? I think that maybe the producers somehow limit the number of teams that can get on flights, i.e. two or three teams per flight. Of course, you have to remember that in addition to the two team members, they also have to travel with a cameraman and maybe one other person. So that's tree to four people per team, so maybe it's not so weird that only 6-8 people get on each flight. (They do often get to the airport at the last minute after all.)


I totally believe that AR controls the maximum number of teams that can get on some flights if there are many options. I don't believe at all that AR can magically make two seats appear on a full flight if one team happens to miss the only other flight. Someone suggested that AR may have had reservations on the second flight and released them when they saw that the hippies had missed the first flight so they could continue. That would only work IF the airline had only booked up to the actual capacity of the airplane (not overbooked) and IF there was no one else standing by for that flight ahead of the hippies. Too many IF's for the real world.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Idearat said:


> Ko Kret (pottery) is 20km north of Bangkok. Lopburi (monkey temple) is 150km northeast. All the teams the had to travel a considerable distance south to get back to the Marble Temple in Bangkok. The other teams could have finished the monkey offering and been on their way before the Hippies had finished the grasshoppers, giving them a head start in the right direction.
> 
> They showed the other teams arrive at Ko Kret just after the Hippies finished the grasshoppers. If they were showing that time accurately, it took the Hippies the same time to eat the grasshoppers as it took the others to feed the monkeys and drive to Ko Kret. This would mean they had to taxi to Bangkok in the time it took the others to complete the detour and taxi the 20km to the Marble Temple.
> 
> It doesn't look like time was seriously warped in this case. Since the other teams were heading basically the same direction the Hippies had to go they had to eat the bugs in less time than other two tasks. Both groups had to take a long taxi ride to get back to Bangkok.


I read something over on TWOP from the timeline nerds (and I mean that in a good way), that you could read Phil's watch in the pit stop shots, and it looked like the Hippies got to the mat at 11:15am, while E/J were there at just 11:32am. So not much of a lead for the Hippies from the Fast Forward.


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

Great episode, bad outcome. I would have loved to see MoJo in the Final 3 with Frats and Hipsters as my other favorite teams left. RaYo is not competitive, and boring, but they are okay I guess.

What was funny was when BJ was begging for money and that lady was "take it off, take it off", then saw what was under, and said "put it on, put it on". Haha.

The star of the show was the monkeys climbing all over Eric and the cluebox and stealing all the food. That was funny stuff. Actually the detours and roadblocks were pretty well thought out for this leg. They were different and fun to watch. That food plate thing definitely looked hard to make. The gold leafing thing I hadn't seen done before, and that pottery thing was good to watch too. I think Joseph/Monica shouldn't have worn their backpacks on the second go around because that obviously hindered Monica I think. Joseph was pretty strong to carry that many pots though.

And darn, that was a whole bowlful of crickets, aint it? I definitely couldn't have done that. Right on for the Hipsters! Hipsters and Frats at the top of the pack again. Yes Yes!


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> For those super geeks on the west coast, there's a viewing party for the finale in Orange County. A list of former racers who will be attending are listed on the site:
> 
> www.mldevents.com/TAR9Finale


I went to a viewing party in San Diego last year. Lots of fun! There were quite a few former racers there (including the lovely Rebecca, who posed for a picture with me *sigh*). HWSNBN was there (as swarmy as ever). Bowling Moms, Guidos, and Chip & Kim were there. A few others were there (can't remember off hand).

What's interesting - the entire event was free. This event...yikes! Can't believe the prices. But, we did have to buy our own dinner, there was no Q&A session.

I'm in the area. Will have to make a decision as to whether I go...definitely will be fun.


----------



## camnjmom (May 11, 2006)

> What's interesting - the entire event was free. This event...yikes! Can't believe the prices. But, we did have to buy our own dinner, there was no Q&A session.


That is because the San Diego event was sponsored by a CBS affiliate (who has lots of money) and this event is being sponsored by fans (who have no money and need to cover the costs involved).

Besides, for $35, you get dinner, unlimited soft drinks, dessert, a private room to view the finale on the 12' x 12' screen and a chance to meet and sit with a whole lot of racers.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Someone on Reality Fan Forum posted that they noticed something odd about the mat. When BJ & Tyler get to the Pit Stop, the mat (and Phil) are situated right next to the building. But when Eric & Jeremy, Ray & Yolanda, and MoJo get to the Pit Stop, the mat (and Phil) are much further away from the building. Also, if you go back and watch this, you will see that when Eric & Jeremy get there, there is a quick shot of the mat at it's closer-to-the-building (i.e. the location it was in when BJ & Tyler got there.) spot. Same with Ray & Yolanda, there is a quick shot with the mat closer to the building in between the farther from the building shots. With MoJo all shots show the mat at its further location. 
Real nerdy, I know, but I am fascinated by the behind the scenes, let's make-some-changes , screw-with-the-editing stuff that the producers do.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

camnjmom said:


> Besides, for $35, you get dinner, unlimited soft drinks, dessert, a private room to view the finale on the 12' x 12' screen and a chance to meet and sit with a whole lot of racers.


And it looks like for $55, you get to choose your racer to sit with.

I'd almost pay that NOT to sit next to you know who.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Hm, I could think of a few people that I would pay $55 to sit with. 


Paige
Any of the Bransen girls
Arianne
Kris
Lena AND Kristy (they can roll my hay anyday LOL)
Emily
Flo.......JUST KIDDING!!!!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

scottykempf said:


> Hm, I could think of a few people that I would pay $55 to sit with.





> Lena AND Kristy (they can roll my hay anyday LOL)


That's $110 for both. 

Or maybe if you take on Flo, they'll give you a discount...


----------



## ngsmith (Jan 18, 2002)

I do wonder


Spoiler



How much advantage the Hippies will have with Kintaro walking with them?


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

camnjmom said:


> That is because the San Diego event was sponsored by a CBS affiliate (who has lots of money) and this event is being sponsored by fans (who have no money and need to cover the costs involved).
> 
> Besides, for $35, you get dinner, unlimited soft drinks, dessert, a private room to view the finale on the 12' x 12' screen and a chance to meet and sit with a whole lot of racers.


Good point about the San Diego event. I had forgotten our local affliate had sponsered the event (in fact, that's how I heard about it).

On further reflection, and even in my original post, I did mention that I thought that it wasn't that bad of a price. $55 is a lot. But, I remember paying about $30 for dinner at the San Diego event.

Although we got the chance to meet the racers briefly, there was no good Q&A, and no chance to have dinner with them.

Still considering whether I'm going. I don't really like the idea of driving home from Orange County on a 'work' night that late. But, it will be a lot of fun. (So, if you're in the area - don't let me flip-flopping stop you from going).


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

sgsmith said:


> I do wonder
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ooh.. good point!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Okay, so everybody had the 90 mile cab ride. That straightens things out for me. It sounded to me like everyone but the Hippies were going 90 miles out of their way, which in that country could be a huge time penalty compared to the Hippies not having to do that. But since the Hippies had a 90 mile cab ride back to Bangkok, too, everyone was equal.


If you remember, they all took the 90+ mile bus ride to the monkey temple. The FF was only 2 miles from that. Once the Hips finished the FF, they had to travel the distance of the bus ride back to Bangkok. The rest of the teams had to go partway to do the Detour and then the rest of the way afterward.

Speaking of the overnight bus ride, it was about 90 miles but the first bus left at midnight and got to the monkey temple at 5:45 am. The Hips bus left at 4:20 and got there before 8:00 am. I guess the first bus made a lot more stops than the second one.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

My impression of the bus station was that there were at *least* two companies going to the destination. R&Y and frat guys happened to go to one that left at midnight but probably made a few stops... Mojo took cab driver's word that the other company didn't open until 4:50am... Team hippie got there, saw the 4:50am company and took a nap. However, I bet if they walked around they may could have found a bus that left earlier.

As it happened, they woke up around 4am to get ready, decided to walk around to 'find the other team' because they were certainly also waiting for the 4:50am bus and lo and behold, happened upon a bus that was leaving at 4:20am.

That seemed like a missed opportunity to gain more time, but then they would've just gotten to the detour before 8am operating hours, so I guess it doesn't matter overall.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

DANGER DANGER!!! Conflict alert for those with only one tuner!! On Wednesday 5/17/2006, TAR is on at 8pm and runs 2 hours. Lost is on at 9pm and runs 1 hour. So I guess I'll have to record TAR and watch Lost live.


----------



## Double-Tap (Apr 18, 2002)

I saw MoJo on their CBS Early Show interview discuss their elimination. The interviewer asked them about their dislike of the happy hippies. Mo made an issue about the hippies asking them for money after saying they would yield MoJo if given a chance. The interviewer raised the point that this was a race, and the whole point is playing mind games with the competing teams. Mo again said yeah but why ask for money when you've threatened to yield someone. Somehow I don't see this girl as getting it. 

MoJo has been watching the episodes, I would think, and knows that the real culprits who started this whole back-stabbing melee that ultimately affected three teams, was Eric & Jeremy when they were busy cancelling Ray & Yolanda's and the hippies cabs. MoJo ended up being blamed for it because silence is often considered confession. The hippies, in an unusual bout of bad karma, tried to start a rumor that Mo and Eric had something more happening than a platonic friendship. A point that the Early Show interviewer raised, as well. Geez, I hope the pinks weren't watching. The frat boys would probably hit on anything that resembled a female. I hope BJ wearing Yolanda's second-skin pants went unscathed.

For video go to: http://www.cbsnews.com/sections/i_video/main500251.shtml
On the left, click on 'The Early Show'
On the left, scroll down to 'Cayce-Meadows Lose 'Race' and click play.

Later MoJo was PO'ed at the hippies for yielding them, even though they knew it would happen and why. Tyler went so far as expressing how intense it was yielding team MoJo and how bad he felt doing it. So what does MoJo say about Eric & Jeremy and their part in this? That Mo was a good friend with Eric. Uh huh.

The down-on-their-luck hippies take first place and all the blame, but blame themselves for digesting (what they could hold down) a truly nasty bowl of Thai insects. The frat boys are off the hook and still in the race. YoRay stay in the race, minus one pair of circulation restricting pants. MoJo is Philiminated and holds a grudge. The saga continues.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

billypritchard said:


> I read something over on TWOP from the timeline nerds (and I mean that in a good way), that you could read Phil's watch in the pit stop shots, and it looked like the Hippies got to the mat at 11:15am, while E/J were there at just 11:32am. So not much of a lead for the Hippies from the Fast Forward.


Actually, I disagree with this. I just went back to check the scenes myself. You CAN clearly see Phil's watch showing 11:15 for the hippies. However, the 11:32 time comes from when the envelope is handed to Phil, and if you watch, they actually use that scene *twice*. Once for the hippies, and once for the frat boys. It's clearly the same scene, the watch time matches. My personal guess is they reshot the envelope handing over after the hippies got there, but it's not necessarily a good indication of E/J's arrival time. (Now, it's possible they also used the E/J handing envelope over for the hippies arrival and the time is correct, won't know till next episode). Could not see the watch for other arrivals.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Double-Tap said:


> MoJo has been watching the episodes, I would think, and knows that the real culprits who *started this whole back-stabbing melee that ultimately affected three teams, was Eric & Jeremy when they were busy cancelling Ray & Yolanda's and the hippies cabs.* MoJo ended up being blamed for it because silence is often considered confession. The hippies, in an unusual bout of bad karma, tried to start a rumor that Mo and Eric had something more happening than a platonic friendship. A point that the Early Show interviewer raised, as well. Geez, I hope the pinks weren't watching. The frat boys would probably hit on anything that resembled a female. I hope BJ wearing Yolanda's second-skin pants went unscathed.


Are we watching the same show? MoJo was pissed at the Hippies long before the cancelled cabs fiasco. I actually think that had nothing to do with it since that would only make the Hippies mad at MoJo, not the other way around.

If you'll recall, MoJo started saying bad stuff about the Hippies after the first time the Hippies got non-Philiminated and had to give up their money. This was long before the cab cancelling.


----------



## ccouger (Aug 20, 2003)

The team that came in last in this leg of the race does NOT have to start the final leg with zero money or possessions, right? I can't remember that from past seasons. It would be unfair to do that in the final three, when it is really going to be such a tight race, but I don't remember anyone saying anything about it in this round.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

The only times that teams are stripped of their money and possessions is when they come in last on a non-elimination leg, like last week's show. Since this wasn't a non-elim, no teams are stripped of cash or possessions.

Not like the stupid "being stripped of cash and possessions" has ever had any real kind of impact on the game anyway.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

ccouger said:


> The team that came in last in this leg of the race does NOT have to start the final leg with zero money or possessions, right? I can't remember that from past seasons. It would be unfair to do that in the final three, when it is really going to be such a tight race, but I don't remember anyone saying anything about it in this round.


Nope, because the team that came in last in this leg was eliminated.


----------



## ccouger (Aug 20, 2003)

That makes sense. I wasn't thinking about the elimination/non-elim element of it. 

And I am also siding with those that do not like that aspect of TAR. They should be able to come up with some better means of penalty rather than continue with this idea of losing all money and possessions every season. It seems more a minor nuisance to the teams than a real penalty that has any dramatic effect, and viewers do not like to see the teams begging in some of the locales.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

ccouger said:


> And I am also siding with those that do not like that aspect of TAR. They should be able to come up with some better means of penalty rather than continue with this idea of losing all money and possessions every season. It seems more a minor nuisance to the teams than a real penalty that has any dramatic effect, and viewers do not like to see the teams begging in some of the locales.


I would say maybe a slight (not huge) time penalty, but that's about it. And even then, those time penalties have a way of equalizing out, so you might as well not do anything but say "OK, lucky you, you're still in the race, have fun!".


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

The local CBS affiliate is having a casting call for TAR11, on May 31st:

http://www.19actionnews.com/Global/story.asp?S=4888031



> Bungee-jumping. Mud wrestling. Skydiving. How about white-water rafting?
> 
> What would you do for $1 million?
> 
> Here's your chance to show us at Cleveland's "Amazing Race" casting call. It'll be on Wednesday, May 31st from 4-8PM at Cleveland's House of Blues.


As tempting as this is...I'll have to pass. For one, my only prospective teammate lives in Idaho!


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Oooh, I'm in Northwest Ohio, maybe I should drive to Cleveland and try out for TAR. Then again, I would probably end up hating someone like HWSNBN or Romber clone. I don't like to hate people. LOL


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I found a GREAT clip for all of us anti-HWNSNBM fans:

do a google video or youtube search for: Joe Rogan fights Fear Factor contestant.

trust me....you won't be dissapointed! 

I found the clip on www.uselessjunk.net but that isn't a very Safe For Work site.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I found a GREAT clip for all of us anti-HWNSNBM fans:


What's the extra "N" for?

Not to mention the "M"


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

hefe said:


> What's the extra "N" for?
> 
> Not to mention the "M"


He Who Never Shall Not Be Maimed?


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I found a GREAT clip for all of us anti-HWNSNBM fans:
> 
> do a google video or youtube search for: Joe Rogan fights Fear Factor contestant.
> 
> ...


Can't find it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

hefe said:


> What's the extra "N" for?
> 
> Not to mention the "M"


Isn't it "He Who's Name Shall Not Be Mentioned"?


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> He Who Never Shall Not Be Maimed?


He definitely should be maimed.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Isn't it "He Who's Name Shall Not Be Mentioned"?


It's taken from the Harry Potter books and it's He Who Shall Not Be Named.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I just figured Inundated came up with it when we were giving him nicknames. (I liked _His Royal Assness_. ) I'm not aware of the Harry Potter reference.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

hefe said:


> I just figured Inundated came up with it when we were giving him nicknames. (I liked _His Royal Assness_. ) I'm not aware of the Harry Potter reference.


That's news to me too. I did know that Inundated started it.

I can't seem to find the clip I was talking about on google or youtube, so if anybody wants the link just PM me.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I prefer the name ******. If you make sure you mention Race, ******, and Victoria all on the same page at some place it helps keep him (as ******) on the first page of a Google search. 

http://www.google.com/search?rls=en&q=race+victoria+******


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Since it's apparently my creation, it's:

HWSNBN (He Who Shall Not Be Named).

Oddly enough, I've seen other references to him by this nickname on other sites...so it must have spread! I actually didn't know of the similarity to Harry Potter lore until after the season.

Or you can call him "Redtonic", in honor of the TCF login name he used to post a full page defense of himself on this very site.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Inundated said:


> I actually didn't know of the similarity to Harry Potter lore until after the season.


Seriously?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

PJO1966 said:


> Seriously?


Count me in the "knows nothing about Harry Potter except that people have made a big deal over the book releases" crowd...something about a kid in a magic school...David Blaine University or something...


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

hefe said:


> David Blaine University or something


ROTFLMAO!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

hefe said:


> Count me in the "knows nothing about Harry Potter except that people have made a big deal over the book releases" crowd...something about a kid in a magic school...David Blaine University or something...


The  was because he supposedly came up with HWSNBN and didn't know the origin.

(although I thought I was the first to use that here but can't find any evidence)


----------



## ccouger (Aug 20, 2003)

MoJo are still not saying in detail why they had a feud with the hippies beyond what they already said on the show. From the Tvguide online Insider interview:

TVGuide.com: Monica, now that the race is over, do you still wish the Frat Boys hadn't given B.J. shoes? The dude was barefoot!
Monica: Yes, because you can't get on the plane if you don't have shoes. If he really needed shoes, he could have gone back for them, because he lost them.

TVGuide.com: Wow, no remorse!
Joseph: No remorse. You're on a race. Why would you help someone out? We couldn't understand that strategy with the other teams.

TVGuide.com: But didn't other teams help you out?
Joseph: Sure. But when someone comes in last place and gets noneliminated, twice... we're not going to give them any help.

TVGuide.com: Refresh our memory: When exactly did you and the Hippies become enemies?
Joseph: They started the war, actually, in Oman when they told Eric and Jeremy they wanted to yield us. That came out of left field. We didn't know what we had done to them to make them want to do that.
Monica: They also stooped to a new level by making up rumors about me and Eric, which we didn't appreciate.

The link to the article:
http://tvguide.com/News/Insider/def...msGuid={E793BEFC-1452-49C4-99A0-110418A889C4}


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

> TVGuide.com: Monica, now that the race is over, do you still wish the Frat Boys hadn't given B.J. shoes? The dude was barefoot!
> Monica: Yes, because you can't get on the plane if you don't have shoes. If he really needed shoes, he could have gone back for them, because he lost them.


He lost his shoes!?! I swear the hippies are falling apart towards the end of this game.

I wonder if you could "lose" your clothes right before being non-eliminated and "find" them later


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> The  was because he supposedly came up with HWSNBN and didn't know the origin.
> 
> (although I thought I was the first to use that here but can't find any evidence)


As I said, I'm not even sure I started it, though people seem to think I did. Maybe I picked it up from you and just kept pounding it into the ground, in comedic fashion.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

ccouger said:


> MoJo are still not saying in detail why they had a feud with the hippies beyond what they already said on the show. From the Tvguide online Insider interview:


Wow...I don't like MoJo even in the quoted text of an interview. I can almost hear Monica sneering and crying.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I just don't understand why they are so upset about them saying they will yield them. The yield is part of the game (I hate it, but it is there ) and why would you get mad that someone considers you enough of a threat that they want to slow you down?

I will have to say I agree with the part about not helping teams. I would not expect any help in return, but no way would I haelp someone in that situation.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Lee L said:


> I just don't understand why they are so upset about them saying they will yield them. The yield is part of the game (I hate it, but it is there ) and why would you get mad that someone considers you enough of a threat that they want to slow you down?
> 
> I will have to say I agree with the part about not helping teams. I would not expect any help in return, but no way would I haelp someone in that situation.


The best part about the whole thing is that the Hippies were probably saying it tongue in cheek and just screwing around, and MoJo couldn't see the humor in it. After that it probably mushroomed into a real feud.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Lee L said:


> I will have to say I agree with the part about not helping teams. I would not expect any help in return, but no way would I haelp someone in that situation.


I'm generally in the "a little help won't hurt, and could get you a return favor in the future that could keep you in the game" category, but I'll agree that it becomes less and less smart to provide another team with major help as you get down to three or four teams.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> The best part about the whole thing is that the Hippies were probably saying it tongue in cheek and just screwing around, and MoJo couldn't see the humor in it. After that it probably mushroomed into a real feud.


Agreed. I get the sense that MoJo have absolutely zero sense of humor.


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah, the first time they said it was after they were stripped of all their money. The Frat boys left them an IOU cashable _after the race_, which had the Hippies laughing, so it was obvious they weren't serious about it. MoJo took it seriously, and then escalated the faux feud into a real feud. I'm so happy they are gone.

BTW, he didn't lose his shoes, he ran to the mat barefoot after the swimming detour (he was driving, and couldn't take the time to stop and put on his shoes since they were in a three-way race). They came in last and were stripped of everything they weren't wearing when they stepped on the mat. Unfortunately for BJ, that included his shoes.


----------



## Double-Tap (Apr 18, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> Are we watching the same show? MoJo was pissed at the Hippies long before the cancelled cabs fiasco. I actually think that had nothing to do with it since that would only make the Hippies mad at MoJo, not the other way around.


Yah, TAR 9. The frat boys hated the hippies for no specific reason, so I think it was due to osmosis picked up by MoJo from the frat boys that led to their resentment of the happy hippies. MoJo wasn't exactly light-hearted in nature, nor the frat boys for that matter.



devdogaz said:


> If you'll recall, MoJo started saying bad stuff about the Hippies after the first time the Hippies got non-Philiminated and had to give up their money. This was long before the cab cancelling.


Exactly when Mo's emotional turmoil with the hippies began isn't really relevant. Though, a detailed and accurate timeline of ill-willed events between them would be interesting to read. I'm sure Mo&Jo's angst has many levels, regardless. My main angle was why the hippies would turn uncharacteristically evil. I saw a possible motive after the cabs were cancelled and MoJo didn't say a word about who did it. I saw a reason to yield MoJo when the opportunity arose, rather than be smart and yield the consistently first-placed, outrageously competitive frat boys team. The only two who knew for sure about the cab incident were the guilty party and ziplock lips MoJo. Even YoRay assumed MoJo had done the deed. Yet, Mo was still flabbergasted when they were yielded and called it unfair.

I noticed a team bonding between YoRay & the hippies because of it too. It was nice to see someone being friendly with the friendliest team on the race.


----------

